
OpenAPI v3.1 and JSON Schema 2019-09 - BerislavLopac
https://apisyouwonthate.com/blog/openapi-v31-and-json-schema-2019-09
======
buster
In all honesty, isn't json schema and open api more or less reinventing
wsdl/soap/rpc? It feels like we've come full circle now and replaced <> with
{} (and on the way lost a lot of mature xml tooling).

~~~
dickeytk
the only thing I miss are the comments

~~~
dvh
If there were comments, people would start putting data in comments.

~~~
dickeytk
but for that you'd have to use a custom parser. If you use a custom parser you
could put data in comments today anyways. I don't understand that argument.

------
quacker
This is great and +1 to Phil Sturgeon for pushing for this fix. He wrote a
great blog post about it a while back which pointed me to a library[1] that
helped my team manage the problems with OpenAPI schemas. Nice to see this
situation finally in a better place.

1\. [https://github.com/openapi-contrib/openapi-schema-to-json-
sc...](https://github.com/openapi-contrib/openapi-schema-to-json-schema)

------
transitivebs
This is amazing news and will help propel the modern API economy forward in so
many subtle ways.

Don't underestimate the second and third-order effects that interoperability
enables.

(this is also really great news for GraphQL fans...)

~~~
chain--
Not super familiar with the topic, how does this affect GraphQL?

~~~
transitivebs
OpenAPI and GraphQL both offer strongly typed and formally described APIs. As
such, they interop seamlessly together.

------
hardwaresofton
I'd sure love some convergence on JSON hyperschema and OpenAPI... I prefer
hyperschema but it's seen _nowhere near_ the adoption that Swagger/OpenAPI
has, meaning it's hard to choose it for newer projects even though I think
it's more extensible and expressive than OpenAPI (a result of OpenAPI being a
little more opinionated).

